# Any ideas for a Avian sona?



## Unspecified Avian (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi I am a long time furry who yet have to decide on what kind of avian my fursona shall be. I have a few ideas but other ideas are welcome. With 18,000 different bird species in our world so is there many possibilities. 


Here is some of the ones I am concidering, which I barely have seen in the fandom: 

*Coturnix Quail*
*Grey Peacock-Pheasant
Gambel's Quail
New Zealand Kakapo
Silkie Hen
Toco Tucan / Any Toucan
Kiwi (Any Kiwi) 
Common Sandpiper
Any type of Pigeon/Dove
Any Turaco*

*



*
I love Cranes/Ostriches/Swans/Flamingoes and other long necked birds so do I feel that they would be complicated to in the furture make into a fursuit. I have seen one make so the wearer sees out through the neck. (Owner of suit is Swandog on DA) which is cool but I think such suits looks a bit dead in my meaning since you can't move the head and show emotions like with a "short" necked fursuit on the other hand (wing? talon?) so could I have a small neck even tho it is a long necked bird or would this look weird? I also have a pet-peeve with bird fursuits since most feet looks flat an the arms/feet looks weird being like socks/gloves. Anyone who has an idea how to not make arms/legs like this and a way to make the feet not look so flat?


----------



## Ginza (Mar 2, 2018)

fuck the birbs, us mammals rule!1!! :v


----------



## Unspecified Avian (Mar 2, 2018)

Ginza said:


> fuck the birbs, us mammals rule!1!! :v


Well mammals are overrated af. They are not really original anymore


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

Cassowary are cool. Crows maybe. Doves are just beautiful.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 2, 2018)

Unspecified Avian said:


> Well mammals are overrated af. They are not really original anymore



*gasps* how dare you insult us???

on a more serious note, Ravens and Crows are always going to be my favorite avian species. Then though, you also have robins, blue jays, mockingbirds, cardinals, and the like. Pigeons are awesome too! If you want a long necked bird, why not go for it? Your fursuit doesn't have to be your sona. Why not a main sona, and one for a fursuit design?

choose whatever speaks to you. Best of luck!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 2, 2018)

Unspecified Avian said:


> Well mammals are overrated af. They are not really original anymore


Hey hey hey. We're both creatures that fly. And frankly be above the dog breath!

Don't ask me for avian advise you'd get a corvidae named Edgar Alan Crow.


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 10, 2018)

Well~ obviously any kind of a peacock sounds like the best option if you ask me :3


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 11, 2018)

The prettiest of birds is in the eye of the beholder.

I find that choosing the right breed depends on the individuals' personal preference.

To find the right breed, you have to look within 

If for not, Browse birbs with your favorite search engine, type in "Chronological list of Breeds of Birds" then switch to images and browse away. (=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 11, 2018)

I have yet to see an angel like avian with spiritual qualities. It would be interesting to see, plus the backstory would be cool.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 11, 2018)

Well you could be a shrike...then you'd get to impale people on thorn bushes...although since you seem to be excluding raptors from your list my personal choice would be either some kind of grouse (maybe the sand grouse since since they have a pretty awesome ability to soak up water with their feathers and carry it back to their chicks) or if not that then some kind of pheasant. Or...mandarin duck...cos I mean just look at them.


Spoiler


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 11, 2018)

Maybe a Quetzal. That would be interesting. aha






Also I like how this person made the fursona feet

sharpe19.deviantart.com: Recon


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

Toucan characters are a lot of fun to work with, but honestly silkies are fantastic from a character design standpoint because they let you really work on that silloette! You could also do a long necked bird but have the fursuit with the neck folded the way birds do, and cushion out the chest to show that


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 18, 2018)

Magpies are pretty great. (I know people keep mentioning corvidae but) There's some good subtleties and I like their patterns. 

Also have you ever seen Starlings?!


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe any kind of macaw. I have an OC that is a goose.


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 22, 2018)

Atlantic Puffin reporting! I think it's great that you're going for something uncommon (but common ones are great too!), so I wish you luck on your search. I went with a puffin for a variety of reasons, but a big pro of being a puffin is that they don't have any particularly fursuit-compromising features like a long neck or large plume, but they are still easily distinguishable by their distinct beak and pattern.


----------

